# Kacey and the Sunshine Band



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

So, last week I get an IM that @kacey is sending a small package of leftovers from his White Owl/Swisher Box pass, because in his words I needed a little cheering up.......and I did. I thought it was purty odd that he tagged half the Puff-Kin family and relayed he was heart broke he couldn't see the package land (and that should have set off the warning buzzers).

After renting a box truck and forklift to get the box to the house, I tried to re-arrange the wineadors and humis to accomodate the load. That wasn't happening..... I mentioned previously in a post related to another psychotic Puff-Kin that there are a multitude of cigars I see that would be great to try, but Ima not buying a 5ver,10er or box just to try.

I now have the worlds largest multinational sampler that runs the gamut from #ThriftyThursday to Elegant Special day. This was really over the top and appreciated as the cigar budget recently went AWOL in leiu of medical bills. I'm stockpiled safely with baccy, cigars and coffee, and that's really all I need personally......:grin2:

If your in my neck of the woods....the door is open and I am treating.

We often see debts of gratitude and appreciation expressed in this community......and for good reason (not just the bombs). Many Puff-Kin reached out to me privately to lend an ear or words of encouragement and that is special. Glad to call y'all family (Puff-Kin). I could go on but then I would be gettin mushy-mushy like @SoCal Gunner so I won't.

Thanks Brothers and Sisters, now come help me enjoy this.....oh yeah, I mentioned trying to incorporate this in my existing storage...nope that was a joke, pushed me into another tupper!:vs_mad:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome! That’ll keep ya busy for a minute!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Enjoy them.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice job gents, although a dump truck might have saved you some money on freight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Always enjoy seeing Hick abused, makes me warm and giggly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dude nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh here is the perspective. I stuffed the up stairs storage and still had overflow....smh









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Oh here is the perspective. I stuffed the up stairs storage and still had overflow....smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a TON of room in the top area of that Winador!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Those boxes are double deep. 10 count boxes on the bottom...nice try 


JtAv8tor said:


> I see a TON of room in the top area of that Winador!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's alot of smokes ! Excellent job KC and the box passers !


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Those boxes are double deep. 10 count boxes on the bottom...nice try
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Talking about the space in between them for singles !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Very generous!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

See this is why this is the only cigar forum I ever need. All you on here are family :grin2: Nice hit to a more than deserving BOTL.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Great work @kacey!!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> So, last week I get an IM that @kacey is sending a small package of leftovers from his White Owl/Swisher Box pass, because in his words I needed a little cheering up.......and I did. I thought it was purty odd that he tagged half the Puff-Kin family and relayed he was heart broke he couldn't see the package land (and that should have set off the warning buzzers).
> 
> After renting a box truck and forklift to get the box to the house, I tried to re-arrange the wineadors and humis to accomodate the load. That wasn't happening..... I mentioned previously in a post related to another psychotic Puff-Kin that there are a multitude of cigars I see that would be great to try, but Ima not buying a 5ver,10er or box just to try.
> 
> ...


KC serves up a beating alright, he hit me with 40 cigars and I had to buy a couple Tuppers. I been thinking about you Hick and was wanting to send you a couple sticks, looks like KC sent enough to last you a couple weeks!

Some very good cigars there! Enjoy brother!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

That is a huge hit. Well done. Many a great stick in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> KC serves up a beating alright, he hit me with 40 cigars and I had to buy a couple Tuppers. I been thinking about you Hick and was wanting to send you a couple sticks, looks like KC sent enough to last you a couple weeks!
> 
> Some very good cigars there! Enjoy brother!


The cigars are great. The family here...priceless....thanks Sharkey!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Just beautiful!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice hit!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

You've got some smokin to do :grin2:


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

Talk about watching out for a fellow member nice job @kacey


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome job @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

This made my day. One of your best hits @kacey

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats freakin awesome, congrats! more cigars in that bomb than in my humi.....


----------

